# Beretts CX4 Storm



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I just received the Beretta CX4 Storm yesterday. So I got up and fought the forest fire smoke that is enveloping Jefferson and went to the range. This carbine is a 9mm. I was not expecting much. But what I got I will take gladly. 124 gr hand loads. At about 100 yards. I put some cheap red dot type sight on it and this is what I ended up with.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I chose to buy the CX4, I've had it a couple years now, also in 9mm. I personally looked at it like this, I have close in pistols, shotguns, I have long range, rifles. I wanted something to cover the middle. If I ever had to go in door to door in tight spots . Sorta like I felt the 45 tommy gun was used in WW2.
I am glad you are happy with yours, I have no regrets for buying mine. Have you had it apart yet? the bolt is built like a tank, you could beat a Cape buffalo to death with that thing. I bought an attachment to add more rails on mine, then added a front pistol grip, also a small light, one can never know.
Congrats on your new weapon.







Oh, by the way, nice shooting, and this weapon in the photo isn't mine, but similar


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I just received the Beretta CX4 Storm yesterday. So I got up and fought the forest fire smoke that is enveloping Jefferson and went to the range. This carbine is a 9mm. I was not expecting much. But what I got I will take gladly. 124 gr hand loads. At about 100 yards. I put some cheap red dot type sight on it and this is what I ended up with.
> View attachment 53418
> View attachment 53426


Nice grouping Sir. Most especially in such in a nice sized and handsome package. Had not thought much about 9 MMs at a hundred yards but it shows to go ya huh?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> I chose to buy the CX4, I've had it a couple years now, also in 9mm. I personally looked at it like this, I have close in pistols, shotguns, I have long range, rifles. I wanted something to cover the middle. If I ever had to go in door to door in tight spots . Sorta like I felt the 45 tommy gun was used in WW2.
> I am glad you are happy with yours, I have no regrets for buying mine. Have you had it apart yet? the bolt is built like a tank, you could beat a Cape buffalo to death with that thing. I bought an attachment to add more rails on mine, then added a front pistol grip, also a small light, one can never know.
> Congrats on your new weapon.
> View attachment 53434
> ...


Where did you get the attachment and rails? I bought it for the exact same reason also. It is definately a "Tweener" (Between Rifle and Pistol) I had so much fun shooting it. No regrets here.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's been awhile, pretty sure I got the rails at Amazon, and perhaps the light https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-301128645999&ref=pd_sl_4rebl1wj1d_e_p19
The pistol grip perhaps cheaper tha dirt?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Suere wished my old Mini 14 with peep sights could grouped like that. At a hundred yards a person be good to cover the spread with the steering wheel of a car. I could group much tighter with my .357 mag Thompson Contender. That be from a rest for both of course.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice.. Great little pistol..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some weapons we purchase just because they are fun. This is one of them. Nothing wrong with That.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Some weapons we purchase just because they are fun. This is one of them. Nothing wrong with That.


We are heading to the BOL over the 3 day holiday and the grandkids are already heavily discussing who is going to shoot it first.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've had a love affair with the CX4 ever since I got to shoot one at a "Beretta Days" event at my local range. They had two set up in two of the bays for anyone to try. Both in 9mm, both with red dots, both with bipods.
It didn't matter who shot it, where you put the dot is where the shot went. It was one of the most fun guns I've ever shot.

Since I have a PX4, I've always had an eye out at gun shows for the compatible CX4 that would use my magazines. It seems a .40 PX4 compatible one isn't very popular, and seldom available at such places. If I ever get one, it will likely be a special order.


----------



## jpotter (Aug 31, 2017)

So, what's the ballistics at 100 yards with a 9mm?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jpotter said:


> So, what's the ballistics at 100 yards with a 9mm?


Terminal. ;-)

Edit: But aim high...


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

jpotter said:


> So, what's the ballistics at 100 yards with a 9mm?


My hand loads today were 939 fps averaged on 5 shots. Not earth shattering. But respectable for what it is.


----------

